# trunk panel



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

you know that hideous thing on our trunks (yep it finally hit me the red one is the ugly one if you put on altezzas, but is the best if you keep it stock) can you take the clear plastic part of and paint the red part so it looks like its still there but instead it looks the same way it does now only green. to make it clearer it would look like i have a piece of clear plastic over the car. I also have this idea of making plexiglass side moldings or replacing them with the ones of a late model mercedes or any other car that has wide kind of flat side moldings. or just going plain and painting them the body color


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Maybe im just stupid...but..What the hell did you just say?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

im going to follow the KISS method this time. you know that red trunk panel on the sentra that match the taillights. (still with me)
i want to know can you take the clear plastic part off without fucking the whole thing up so i can paint the now exposed red part the color of my car. so the end result would look like a 200sx trunk lid with a strip of clear plastic over it


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

AAHHHH, Gotcha


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*sentra to 200sx*

okay..........
so, with the altezzas or whatever you call them, it would look like you smoothed-out the trunk, very interesting idea, one thing though, what would hapen to the reverse lights????


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

they will still be their they would just look seperated from the rest of the stuff


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

*bringing this post back to life*
did you paint your trunk panel?
b/c i was thinking about doing that too. i have a green sentra and altezzas would look a hell of a lot better if it was the same color as the car. although i saw a black sentra with the red trunk panel and altezzas and it looked good.... if you have a black car you can do ANYTHING... *pouts* so of course I had to get a green one.. so difficult... heh


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

I paid a Nissan body shop $50 to paint the red reflector to match the body color (beige). It looks alot better.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

by nissan body shop do you mean a dealer? or just a body shop?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

damn. i thought this thread would have been deleted by now. well i'm going to paint and mold the trunk panel, maybe install a skinny cadillac taillight for the 3rd brake light and paint the altezzzas red.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

damn you can tell this thread is old. its still in the b14 chassis forums instead of the cosmetic one.


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

just shave the whole trunk lid


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

my sentra is black *smiles* So I can do anything with it. Unlike your green one *smirks* anyway I am just going to get the black panel off of an XE model for free and keep the stock tail lights. Only becuase I dont like the hideous altezzas. I know this has been done and it looks good. Thats all I'm doing on my rear end look. SE-L's are too expensive and any other thing back there is ugly.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

If you are going to have it painted --MAKE SURE U take it to a shop to be done cuz spray ( Krylon,Rustoleum,etc.) just isnt going to hold up...

I did mine with a can of white Krylon and by the tim I took it into the shop it was fading to a yellowish color and yes I sanded-primed-and clear coated...

Oh and BTW mine looks so much better NOW>>>


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Everyone has already seen mine....

I'm changing it up a bit for next season though.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i'm not going to just simply paint them i am going to mold them. if i can find some clear GS300 inner lenses i'm going to fabricate another trunk panel my self with thoses. so essentially i'm going to shave it but actually keep it but make it looks like its gone. And i have a vivid teal one so i have to use real automotive paint. and dry boy we could do the exact same things to our car but mine will still stand out more since black is a color everything comes in and that exact shade of vivid teal is somewhat rare. plus yours shows dirt, scratches ect more than mine and i can nickname my car cool names like tangaray, sticky green, hydro green, Green Goblin,


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> * dry boy we could do the exact same things to our car but mine will still stand out more since black is a color everything comes in and that exact shade of vivid teal is somewhat rare. plus yours shows dirt, scratches ect more than mine and i can nickname my car cool names like tangaray, sticky green, hydro green, Green Goblin, *


super, he was referring to my comment about how you can do more things to black/white cars b/c they go with everything. i have a dark green sentra and i just made a comment... don't take it so personally


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

btw are you talking about that teal color i see ALL THE TIME on sentras? or is there another one?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

on sentras. when i say that i'm talking compared to other makes and models and i do know other cars come in teal but only a few in the exact same shade while 99 percent of cars come in black and when the vivid teal is kept in good condtion like mine its much more of a attention grabbing color. some cars look best in black but the sentra isn't one of those cars, and no i'm not saying vivid teal is the best color for our cars either, and i'm not mad at all because why would i care about your opinions in way to make me mad unless they are about me or my baby.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> * and i'm not mad at all because why would i care about your opinions in way to make me mad unless they are about me or my baby. *


first of all i never said you were mad, and second of all i never said you cared about my opinions... there's no reason for you to be getting so defensive..


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I dont want this to turn into a debate on what color is better on a car but if you say 99 percent cars come in black there is probably a GOOD reason for it. It looks good on cars and as long as you take care of it you dont have to worry about seeing scratches or dirt. I dont plan on keeping my car black for too long but I do plan to keep it dark. Its all a matter of opinion.

And by the way I can name my car blackie, ******, black butter ball, Stealth, etc. etc. a cars nick name is a nick name I dont think that has anything to do with which color is better


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

geesh so sensitive. about the nicknames i was just saying stuff. you could name it black bandit, Knight,smokey, kunta kente, or whatever. anw what i was saying is that i wasn't getting mad or defensive or any negative state of mind because the opinion of a guy on some forum on the internet isn't going to anger me any any way especially if it wasn't even aimed at me. and scratches and shit happen even if you do avoid them. some ******* with a jacked up F 150 with mud tires can throw rocks at you, that crazy chick you used to date could key your ride, ect. Another reason why black is so popular is that its the cheapest paint, top of the line black paint is cheaper than el cheapo colored paint expecially a color like the vivid teal that requires a good amount of mixing. But to just end it, I at no point of time got mad, defensive or whatever about the color of the paint i was just saying stuff.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> * i wasn't getting mad or defensive or any negative state of mind because the opinion of a guy on some forum on the internet *


if that was directed towards me.. i'm a chick, not a guy


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

my bad, some girl and i'm not trying to disrespect you or anthing i'm just saying a person i don't even know, seen, talked to or in this case even know theyre sex.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

i know what you meant, everything's fine. just pointing that out.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*HAHAHA*

That's funny I actually call my car blackie from time to time.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

just sand the paint off and save some weight. that would solve this debate real quick hahaha.

No scratches in the paintjob either!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

THERE IS NO DEBATE!!!!


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

lol...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

but seriously there isn't a debate. i just expressed my opinion about colors but people misinterpeted my intentions on my words. I am thinking about making a custom trunk panel that incorporates either clear GS300 inner lights or clear round lights, plexiglass, trim rings and chrome tape to make it look like my sentra has longer taillights.


----------

